# Ants Ants, did I mention Ants......



## applebear (Jul 16, 2015)

I've had one case of ants in the 10 years living here and they were easily taken care of with a little Terro love. It's been a few years since then and guess who's back. The ones in the kitchen were taken care of with more Terro love, but I have these TINY red ones that just won't take a hint. 

I first found them making a home in my dogfood bin...got a new bin that is ant proof, even to the smallest buggers. They don't care, just move on to something else....just start moving other areas looking for things to munch on and the terro does nothing to them other than drown some. They seem too tiny for it to be effective [ie they apparently drown before making it to the main kingdom].

Not only that, I've noticed the ants are pretty thick outdoors too [big, small, black, red]. I went and got stake traps and set them around the house. Doesn't really seem to make much of a difference. 

I don't know if I can afford some pest specialist, I'm reading they can be a bit pricey. I don't know....I'm really not in the mood for this. One thing after another, I'd like to buy a break please.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 16, 2015)

Here is one you can try
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eljfxzLspVM[/ame]


----------



## paulf615 (Jul 20, 2015)

I would first put some repellent around the house especially alongside the house and any places they can enter then try different traps for them inside


----------



## applebear (Jul 21, 2015)

Thanks for the tips both of you. I have gotten rid of the tiny red ants by making the terra drops much smaller. 25% still managed to drown themselves, and after I observed-I noticed they just aren't the brightest of the ant species, and pile on top of each other pushing the others down to meet their last tasty gurgle of life [raft of life works best in water buddies]. However, it did seem to work and I haven't seen any for days. 

As for the traps, they are still thick outside so I will look into that repellent. From what I observed [and was mentioned in video]...they do not seem lured to these traps and I wondered that myself when opening up package and looking at them. It's all solid in there, I'm just not sure it's appealing enough-so, we will try to put a little honey/water and mix it up a bit making it more ant tasty I think. 

I have noticed some ant mounds in the yard as well, which I may go as far as just to jam one right on top of it. As of now, I am happy they are being kept bay out of the house and we will see about lessening their numbers in the yard. 

Who said it before about not messing with a woman scorn...that's right, I am ready to lay that smack down.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

You could try a perimeter spray around the outside of the house. Ortho makes one (Home Defense Max?) and I think there is a green version made by another company.


----------



## guywithblueglasses (Aug 9, 2016)

I moved into a house and found the previous owner had simply been patching the rotted wood at the base of the patio doors! I took my screw driver and even with a slight tap, the wood crumbled. Turns out portions had been infested with an ant colony!! I had to get rid of the rotted part of the wood, sprayed the ants, replaced with new wood and placed traps to destroy the colony. Here's a video of it: https://youtu.be/4A5asGvoReE


----------



## applebear (Aug 10, 2016)

guywithblueglasses said:


> I moved into a house and found the previous owner had simply been patching the rotted wood at the base of the patio doors! I took my screw driver and even with a slight tap, the wood crumbled. Turns out portions had been infested with an ant colony!! I had to get rid of the rotted part of the wood, sprayed the ants, replaced with new wood and placed traps to destroy the colony. Here's a video of it: youtu.be/4A5asGvoReE



That's pretty nice, good job. I haven't had this exact problem, but did have problems with past tenants who hid issues that were later dumped on me. I just hate people like that...:down:


----------



## beachguy005 (Aug 10, 2016)

One of the good things about ants is, like soldiers on the march, they always show you where they come into your house.  Taro and such is good but you need to follow to where they are entering the house and fill the gap to prevent them from returning.


----------



## guywithblueglasses (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## LoisBrace (Mar 15, 2017)

I need a better solution for removing the ants. They are large in numbers, uncountable.


----------



## dmalooly (Apr 25, 2017)

for the little ants inside the home i like to use a 50/50 mix of borax & sugar.  I put it on a piece of cardboard with a bit of water to wet down the mix.  Then i place the traps all around the house or wherever there are ants.  The ants feed and take the chemical back to their nest apparently.  Seems to clear up the ants in about 3-4 days.


----------



## cake_baker (May 3, 2017)

I've tried the borax and icing sugar method which does clear up a lot of ants after several days to a week. You can also help by getting rid of ants in places they like to live in the house such as pot plants by keeping them well watered and in saucers.  
[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqr9Lyb1KZs"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qqr9Lyb1KZs[/ame]


----------



## slownsteady (May 5, 2017)

cake_baker said:


> ...such as pot plants by keeping them well watered and in saucers.


Did you mean pot plants or potted plants?
:banana:


----------



## Mastercarpenty (May 6, 2017)

I guess it could be potted pot plants but I really don't want to know that answer!

Phil


----------

